# California Central Valley



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone from the Central Valley in California? I am new to the forum and love it! I am a mom of 2 boys, Heath 14 and Joshua 10. Been married to high school sweetheart since 89. We live in Tollhouse, east of Fresno in the foothills. Have 2 horse, Goldielox, 9, palomino quarter horse, and Maximus, 9 grulla breedstock paint. Mostly like to do gymkhanas and trail ride.

Crud...couldn't edit my typo in the title! Oh, btw, name is gina.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Gina, Welcome to the Horseforum. :wink:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome!!! glad you found us. hope you continue to love it!! i know i do


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> welcome!!! glad you found us. hope you continue to love it!! i know i do


hi tb...love your sig!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! see you on the forum!


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

thanx for all the welcomes...i am having alot of fun here!!!

oh, does anyone have myspace accounts???


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

welcome! i am in Livermore, CA


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi!! Welcome to HF!! I actually live in Fresno:wink: . Nice to see more valley people on here!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! I have relatives in California, but haven't ever made my way out there


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. Have fun posting


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Gina welcome to the forum! I'm from California originally (Bay Area) I moved to Oregon almost two years ago.....I really miss Cali weather!!! Have fun here on the forum!


----------

